
It's all about the team.  - jamongkad
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2007/03/05/its-all-about-the-team/
======
patrick
A nice article detailing a truth that may apply to all things team-oriented.
Think March Madness. You can have all the talent in the world, but you have to
have a good team to be a champion. Go Heels!

